

Monthly Dollar Club – Put $1 a month, vote what to do with the total - abester101
https://www.tilt.com/campaigns/monthly-dollar-club-month-1-december

======
fweeks
Lol very interesting. First time doing this or have you done it before? Would
love to see how you can take it a step further.

